# handsome boy name game



## ThatGirl

we have a beautiful girl name one so throught we'd have a handsome boy one

rate the name combo above then post one of your own

Benjamin Nathaniel Lewis


----------



## BridieChild

6/10

Timothy Victor


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Franklin Ben :flower:


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10 frankin benjamin would be nicer hows u hun hows maddy doing?

my sons name alfie brayden robert william (poor lad, i only wanted alfie lewis william)


----------



## MUMOF5

Yes Im good thanks, back on here again, havent been on here for AGES!! :wacko:, Maddie is good, getting very big (bigger than her older sister) and speaking now! Time flies, your little Alfie looks very cute in your signature pic) xx


----------



## ThatGirl

MUMOF5 said:


> Yes Im good thanks, back on here again, havent been on here for AGES!! :wacko:, Maddie is good, getting very big (bigger than her older sister) and speaking now! Time flies, your little Alfie looks very cute in your signature pic) xx

thats an old pic lol glad your all well


----------



## BridieChild

We decided on Timothy Victor for a son when we get our BFP!

What about.... Seth Rohan?


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10 prefer seth rowan :)

Lewis Nathaniel Benjamin (the other way round)


----------



## jensonsmummy

8/10 love lewis

Finnley Joseph Wright


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10

Oliver Nathaniel


----------



## hayley x

8/10 I love the name Oliver.

We're stuck on our boys name.

We like

Finley Alex or Oliver Jack :flower:


----------



## ThatGirl

Oliver Jack

9/10


----------



## RubyRainbows

Finley Alex... 9/10


Kyler Austin


----------



## ThatGirl

6/10 i like austin

Kayleb Harris Nathaniel


----------



## teenmommy7803

6/10 

*Bentley *


----------



## ThatGirl

2/10

James Nathaniel


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Dylan William


----------



## smiler123

9/10 Arthur William


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10

lewis william


----------



## BridieChild

8/10 I like Lewis!

Anthony Victor


----------



## TwoMummies

5/10 - I like Victor

Brandon Lee Harvey


----------



## loz

8/10

caleb james


----------



## BridieChild

7/10

Hugo Michael


----------



## Adryanna

5/10

Leonard Christopher


----------



## nypage1981

6/10

Eli Patrick

(with older sister Ella)


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10 (although Eli & Ella are too similar, in my opinion)


Carson James


----------



## Button#

8/10

Ashley John


----------



## smiler123

6/10 Thomas George


----------



## fairy_gem

10/10

Samson Tudor


----------



## BridieChild

4/10

Isaiah Stephen


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10

Lorcan George


----------



## ThatGirl

4/10

George Lewis


----------



## RubyRainbows

1/10


Noah Landon


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10

Nicholas James


----------



## bump_wanted

7/10

Jacob William


----------



## Virginiagrl6

6/10

Gary Allen


----------



## ThatGirl

1/10

Joel Nicholas


----------



## Terrilea

6/10

Oliver Liam (liam after my OH)


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10

Rory Thomas


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10

erm thinks....

Connor James


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10

I'm running out but am addicted to these games!!

...Seth Oliver


----------



## ThatGirl

8/10

Oliver James


----------



## smiler123

8/10 Edward Charles


----------



## nypage1981

6/10

Jude 

(virginiagirl- isnt Gary Allen a country singer? )


----------



## BridieChild

10/10 Love the name Jude!

Julian Charles


----------



## camillebrown

John Davis


----------



## ThatGirl

2/10

shay lewis


----------



## Glowbug

1/10

Asher Daniel


----------



## BridieChild

6/10

Julian Charles


----------



## pixydust

7/10

Eli Mark


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Oscar


----------



## RubyRainbows

1/10


Dominic Juliani


----------



## nypage1981

6/10

Henri Patrick


----------



## RubyRainbows

9/10

Jayden Christopher


----------



## nicb26

6/10

Ollie Mark


----------



## Dmonkey

I like Benjamin Lewis or Lewis Benjamin, I don't really care for the name Nathanial but maybe short as Nathan ( Benjamin Nathan Lewis ). By the way I'm new and this is my first reply to a post. I'm about 10 weeks. This is my 3rd child.


----------



## BridieChild

nicb26 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ollie Mark

5/10

Rhys Andrew


----------



## ThatGirl

6/10 prefer reece

Tyler Reece


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Noah Riley


----------



## nypage1981

5/10

Harrison Scott


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Sebastian


----------



## DodgerLove

5/10

Elijah Aiden


----------



## BridieChild

6/10

Cameron Alan


----------



## fairy_gem

1/10

Tobias John


----------



## nypage1981

1/10

Liam Patrick


----------



## RebeccaG

8/10

Benjamin Joseph


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10

Phineas Jude


----------



## unapologetik

9/10

I love Phineas and Jude! 

*Lysander Roman*


----------



## BridieChild

3/10 - Lysander is a bit feminine for me

Jonathan Lucas


----------



## unapologetik

BridieChild said:


> 3/10 - Lysander is a bit feminine for me
> 
> Jonathan Lucas

Really? Hmm..

6/10


*Gavin Elliott*


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10 . Dont like Gavin but Elliot is ok.

Connor Jack


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10 - Love Jack!, don't mind Connor.

Florian


----------



## LaurenDC

5/10 Don't love Florian but it's what YOU want. :)

Michael Anthony (my husband's name, would be our first boy's name)


----------



## natcat86

6/10

Judah Samuel


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10 its okay

Jacob Lee


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10 - I've always liked Jacob, not keen on Lee.


Angelo


----------



## Jemma0717

fairy_gem said:


> 6/10 - I've always liked Jacob, not keen on Lee.
> 
> 
> Angelo

5/10 Angelo is a cute name but wouldn't be a choice of mine :)

Landon


----------



## nypage1981

3/10

Bodhie


----------



## fairy_gem

1/10

Rafferty


----------



## LunaRose

1/10

Ethan Thomas


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 I like it , its a lovely name!

Freddie James


----------



## fairy_gem

01/10

Oliver Jack


----------



## nypage1981

8/10


Ezra? To go with my Ella. 

(Ruby, you can't answer to this one:) haha


----------



## FiNZ

0/10 (SORRY!!!)

Mason Edward (Edward has special family meaning)


----------



## Jemma0717

9/10- I really like the name Mason and am not fond of Edward but if it has special meaning, that's all the matters :)

Logan James


----------



## nypage1981

6/10

Ean?


----------



## BridieChild

3/10 - I prefer the original spelling but I know you're looking for an "e" name!

Philip Joseph


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Rupert


----------



## tjimxx

3/10

Olly James (james after my OH)


----------



## xSarahM

3/10 (Not a fan of using a nickname as a first name.)


Theodore Joshua


----------



## toni8894

1/10

Not at all a fan of Theodore, Theo maybe but not in full.

Harrison Zac


----------



## Jemma0717

4/10

Liam


----------



## xSarahM

9/10 I got to choose my nephews middle name and i chose Liam :thumbup:

Vincent


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10 - Dislike it.

Oakley James


----------



## LunaRose

1/10 - Oakley doesn't sound like a name to me .. I don't know why!

Logan Oliver


----------



## Jemma0717

9/10 love love love the name Logan :)

Talon William


----------



## bmcelroyy

Brayden :). Thats my babys name.
Also love the name Lucas (one of his two middle name)


----------



## KiansMummy

LunaRose said:


> 1/10 - Oakley doesn't sound like a name to me .. I don't know why!
> 
> Logan Oliver

MY cousins son is called Oakley lol


----------



## nypage1981

8/10

Easton


----------



## BridieChild

8/10 great name!

Christopher Lewis


----------



## BridieChild

bumping!


----------



## unapologetik

9/10 - really like Lewis spelled that way, vs. Louis!

*Cyrus Elliott*


----------



## TwilightAgain

2/10

Leo


----------



## rwhite

7.5/10

Sebastian Elijah


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Max William


----------



## kellyfc

6/10

christian alexander


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Jude Xavier


----------



## nypage1981

5/10...LOVE Jude, on my list, not so much Xavier. 

Evan Patrick


----------



## BridieChild

5/10 - Evan is great, Patrick is VERY popular here

Martin Alexander


----------



## sarah1989

5/10

Leland Edward


----------



## Jemma0717

5/10

Bentley


----------



## fairy_gem

01/10

Flynn Elliott


----------



## lisanicole

6/10

Jake Benjamin


----------



## BridieChild

4/10

Declan Paul


----------



## LunaRose

3/10

Elijah Quinn


----------



## AshleighR

8/10

Warren James


----------



## BridieChild

6/10

Alex John


----------



## LunaRose

6/10 - Love Alex!

Riley Alexander


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10



Elijah Andrew


----------



## nypage1981

5/10 Love Elijah, not the combination. 

Kian Elliot


----------



## sam#3

4/10
Jude


----------



## BridieChild

9/10 = LOVE

Archie Thomas


----------



## fairy_gem

10/10 LOVE


Sidney William


----------



## sarah1989

2/10

Spencer Thomas


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Dylan Elliott


----------



## blouseybrown

9/10
Elliott River


----------



## sam#3

10/10 LOVE IT

Indy


----------



## tryin4baby

7/10

cayden-jay


----------



## unapologetik

3/10

*Tegan Matthew*


----------



## BridieChild

5/10 - I heard the name Teagan on a boy for the first time last week!

Maclaen Henry


----------



## LaineB

5/10 

Carson Matthew


----------



## unapologetik

8/10 

Merlin Joseph


----------



## sam#3

6/10

Lennon


----------



## BridieChild

10/10 - I'm a massive Beatles fan!!

Kieran James


----------



## AprilShowers1

8/10

Brady Thomas


----------



## LaineB

9/10

Ross Aaron


----------



## firsttimer1

7/10

Edward aidan Roy (aidan & Roy are our dads names :) )


----------



## ilvmylbug

7/10 - has a surprisingly great ring to it :)

Emmett James (my I-wish-I-could-name-my-imaginary-baby-boy-but-husband-would-say-no-name)


----------



## Allie84

8/10

Finley Derek


----------



## BabyDoodles

7/10 
love finley, not a fan of derek

Isaac Noah


----------



## sarah1989

6/10

Cameron Richard


----------



## smiler123

5/10

William George


----------



## mjspyt

7/10

Hudson Michael


----------



## Feronia

3/10

Claude Arthur


----------



## Bartness

1/10

Brayden Nickolas.


----------



## BridieChild

3/10

Leith Richard


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Rowan Oliver


----------



## berry26

5/10

Eric Duncan


----------



## c.m.c

4/10 sorry not keen on eric

Ethan David


----------



## Allie84

7/10

Harrison Derek 

(we have to keep Derek as it's DH's father's name...hard to find a good first name with it)


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Samson George


----------



## Crannog

1/10
Killian John


----------



## fairy_gem

1/10

Oscar George


----------



## LaineB

2/10 (just cause I had a puppy named Oscar :(

Noah Aaron


----------



## angieloo

10/10- noah is my second choice

Benjamin Bradley


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10...I like Benjamin.

Rudy George


----------



## Antsynewlywed

3/10- just because i think of that as the girl on the cosby show!

Jeremiah Lee (Jeremy Lee)


----------



## lucyb

5/10

Edward Thomas


----------



## Bartness

5/10

Jasper Daniel


----------



## LaineB

7/10 

Dayton Wyatt


----------



## LunaRose

2/10

Dylan Joshua


----------



## c.m.c

7/10

Charley


----------



## pingu89

9/10 - love love LOVE that name!!

Zachary Mathew
xxx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

7/10 -its very common but i like it.

*Austin Blake*


----------



## LaineB

Grayson Tyler


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Ellis Quinn


----------



## c.m.c

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 3/10
> 
> Ellis Quinn

8/10 not sure about quinn but i love Ellis, i mentioned it to OH and he hated it!


Tom


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10 reminds me of old man

Lucas James


----------



## Antsynewlywed

7/10--Lucas is my maiden name so we considered it!

nobody rated mine ^^^^^ 

Austin Blake


----------



## LaineB

Jax Tyler


----------



## h32kmr

Antsynewlywed said:


> 7/10--Lucas is my maiden name so we considered it!
> 
> nobody rated mine ^^^^^
> 
> Austin Blake

8/10


----------



## h32kmr

LaineB said:


> Jax Tyler

I don't like the spelling of Jax, but it's cute together 7/10

Caleb Anthony


----------



## LunaRose

5/10 - Like Caleb, not so keen on Anthony

Elliott Mason


----------



## LaineB

9/10

Hayes Matthew


----------



## nypage1981

LunaRose said:


> 2/10
> 
> Dylan Joshua

Wow, Luna- this is my brother's exact name! Dylan Joshua!


----------



## LadyE

Hi ladies, Id love your feedback for the names below!

Vincent Brice
Rocco Brice
Luka Brice


----------



## mindgames77

7/10
5/10
7/10


Tage Michael Trelenberg


----------



## LadyE

5/10

Gabriel Jude


----------



## LunaRose

nypage1981 said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Dylan Joshua
> 
> Wow, Luna- this is my brother's exact name! Dylan Joshua!Click to expand...

Your brother has a very handsome name! :thumbup:

Gabriel Jude - 7/10

--

Elijah James


----------



## LadyE

LunaRose said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Dylan Joshua
> 
> Wow, Luna- this is my brother's exact name! Dylan Joshua!Click to expand...
> 
> Your brother has a very handsome name! :thumbup:
> 
> Gabriel Jude - 7/10
> 
> --
> 
> Elijah JamesClick to expand...


Thanks Im really in between Vincent Brice and Rocco Brice. I love Gabriel and luka as first names but DH hates them :cry:


6/10


----------



## LunaRose

They should let us name the baby what we want .. We do all the hard work! :haha:

My personal preference would be Vincent .. But then I love Vincent Van Gogh!

--

Jacob William


----------



## LadyE

LunaRose said:


> They should let us name the baby what we want .. We do all the hard work! :haha:
> 
> My personal preference would be Vincent .. But then I love Vincent Van Gogh!
> 
> --
> 
> Jacob William

:haha: very true! I dont know why we feed into their bs! :haha::haha:

Yeah I think Rocco is a lil too artsy and neither one of us are, but idk. 


Oooo I like JW 8/10


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Henry James.


----------



## LunaRose

9/10 - Love it!

Lucas Elliott


----------



## rwhite

10/10, I adore it...gorgeous, I would definitely call a future son of mine that name.

Findlay Elias


----------



## nypage1981

5/10

Ian Elijah


----------



## LadyE

Ian Elijah -5/10

Gabriel Brice


----------



## gemalems

5/10
Jared Phoenix


----------



## LunaRose

3/10

Jude Alexander


----------



## mummy_ellie09

7/10

Jacob Edward


----------



## LunaRose

2/10 - I really like both names, but Jacob & Edward together ... A bit too Twilight for me :haha:

Seth Oliver


----------



## mummy_ellie09

6/10

hehe Luna I did it on purpose tbh lol

Simon Peter


----------



## nypage1981

5/10

Gabriel John


----------



## maybabydoll

8/10

Dylan Alexander


----------



## gemalems

7/10

Beau Alexander


----------



## nypage1981

8/10

Kian Jude


----------



## katejo

nypage1981 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Kian Jude

6/10. 

Isaac Stephen


----------



## nypage1981

5/10

Evan Patrick


----------



## mummyfin

6/10

Alfie Campbell


x o x o


----------



## miss_daisy78

7/10

Riley James


----------



## MummyKK

8/10

Noah Jack


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/0 I think Noah is over-used


Nathan Peter


----------



## BlaireUK

4/10

Oscar Leo


----------



## TheNewMrs

7/10

Ethan James


----------



## LunaRose

6/10 - I like Ethan .. But James to me, is the boys alternative of 'Grace'!

Max Lucas


----------



## IHrtSteve

My DS is Kenneth James
Kenneth after my dad and grandad
James is hubbys middle name

He usually goes by Kenny now that he is young. I LOVE IT!

Still have no name for the one on the way

(Stepson is Denton James)


----------



## Bartness

LunaRose said:


> 6/10 - I like Ethan .. But James to me, is the boys alternative of 'Grace'!
> 
> Max Lucas

5/10

Jaiden Daniel (OH's favorite name, if I had to vote on it though it would be 2/10 LOL).


----------



## janicate

John Philip :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10

I love them both separately but not so much together. 

Sean Andrew


----------



## trixie1973

3/10

Lucas Alexander


----------



## LunaRose

9/10 - Love it!

Alex William


----------



## kate1984

10/10

Lenny Dillon


----------



## BlaireUK

5/10

Noah Blair


----------



## Lauren D.

BlaireUK said:


> 5/10
> 
> Noah Blair

6/10

Noah is beautiful, but not so fond of Blair.

Charles (Charlie) Murray Davison


----------



## The Alchemist

7/10

Tristan Alexander


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10, I love Alaxander Tristian actually! :flower:



Kyle Andrew


----------



## Bartness

6/10

Anthony Andrew


----------



## 2RockinBoys

7/10

Auron Adam (my boy's name <3)


----------



## bubblebath

7/10

Kyle Timothy


----------



## JellyBeann

2/10

Oliver Pheonix


----------



## natcat86

6/10

Louie William


----------



## littlecharli

8/10 I love the name Louie as my hubby is Luis :) 

Ruben Alexander


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Logan Thomas


----------



## firsttimer1

7/10

George Aidan Roy (middle names are our fathers names)


----------



## OliviaRae

6/10

Maximillion David


----------



## Randianne

6/10

Liam Aiden


----------



## TheNewMrs

7/10

Tommy Peter :flower:


----------



## Victoriaaa

6/10

Dillon Jae


----------



## LunaRose

7/10 - I like the name, but personally, would prefer it spelt Dylan Jay :flower:


Max Benjamin


----------



## TheNewMrs

10/10 :thumbup:

Isaiah Andrew


----------



## SarahJane

7/10

Thomas Edgar (known as Ted)


----------



## ProudMummyy

6/10 not too keen on Edgar I'm afraid 

Jamie Joshua


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10

Barnaby Oscar :)


----------



## mrsbw

6/10

Jake Oliver


----------



## SarahJane

6/10 (sorry I once knew a dog called jake so cant shake the image)

James Emlyn


----------



## TaraxSophia

6/10 - I like James but not sure about the other...sorry :)

Finley John


----------



## whiby

6/10
Like Finley but prefer it spelled Finlay. Don't like John personally :)

Rowan Finlay


----------



## TaraxSophia

LOVE 10/10 
Rory Arthur


----------



## whiby

9/10

Love Rory but hubby vetoed it - love arthur too but not sure if I would be brave enough to use it :)


----------



## New_Wife

Kameron (Cameron) Isaiah


----------



## beanzz

8/10. i like it but would never use either of them :flower:

My son's name is going to be Oakley Benjamin


----------



## AngelUK

8/10 Cute but I think I prefer Benjamin to Oakley.

Dominic Charles and Sebastian George (We are having twin boys. Second names are after grandfathers so a bit of a must but could be interchanged between the boys)


----------



## Arlee

AngelUK said:


> 8/10 Cute but I think I prefer Benjamin to Oakley.
> 
> Dominic Charles and Sebastian George (We are having twin boys. Second names are after grandfathers so a bit of a must but could be interchanged between the boys)

10/10

Kaiden Jax


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 love both names :) 

Aaron Robert


----------



## TaraxSophia

My OH's name is Aaron so I love it!! :)

Oscar Harry


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10! My Grandad's name is Harry so think it sounds better Harry Oscar but stil a brill choice! :thumbup:

Oliver Edward


----------



## x__amour

8/10. :flower:

Nicholas Zachary :D


----------



## Arlee

x__amour said:


> 8/10. :flower:
> 
> Nicholas Zachary :D

9/10

*Nicholas Marcus*


----------



## letia659

4/10 Just not a fan of either and they dont flow very well together with the last s on each name even though I did this to my youngest son with his middle name and last name :blush: 


Zander Lucas :)


----------



## Arlee

Zander Lucas :)[/QUOTE]

2/10 Zander sounds like it's supposed to be short for something (Alexander?) not a fan of Lucas.

*Jacob Alexander*


----------



## TaraxSophia

I like Alexander but not Jacob, its got wayy too popular now with all this twilight rubbish!
6/10

Frazer Arthur


----------



## TaraxSophia

letia659 said:


> 4/10 Just not a fan of either and they dont flow very well together with the last s on each name even though I did this to my youngest son with his middle name and last name :blush:
> 
> 
> Zander Lucas :)

Just had to say... I LOVE THIS NAME SO MUCH!! It's beautiful! :flower:


----------



## SLCMommy

7/10

Liam Maxwell


----------



## alexis_

9/19 I Love Liam and maxwell! Both were on my list or my DS

My sons name-

Louie Alexander


----------



## SophL

8/10

Edward Myles (Eddie)


----------



## CloverMouse

6/10
Quinn Alexander


----------



## hawalkden

7/10.

My Son - Isaac Ivor?


----------



## jessiebella86

I love Issac 9/10

Harrison George

x


----------



## bonjo808

Harrison 9/10
George 4/10

Anthony James (nickname A.J.) 
(family names, I have no say if we have a DS) :growlmad:


----------



## TaraxSophia

I like them but they are a bit too popular for the older gen if you get me? 6/10

Rocco


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10!!y beautiful 4 year old brothers name <3

Umm Gregory Thomas


----------



## ZombieQueen

7/10 don't much like gregory, but i do like thomas.

Toby James


----------



## aj11

fairy_gem said:


> 1/10
> 
> Rafferty

Rafferty is on of our "finalists!"


----------



## OliviaRae

7/10 Toby is cute, don't care too much for James x


Lincoln Pierce


----------



## beanzz

8/10

i love how i've never heard of anything like it before, just wouldn't use either of them.


how bout Frazer Michael?


----------



## ProudMummyy

beanzz said:


> 8/10
> 
> i love how i've never heard of anything like it before, just wouldn't use either of them.
> 
> 
> how bout Frazer Michael?

7/10 love both names unsure if they sound right together

Harry James Edward


----------



## Arlee

ProudMummyy said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> i love how i've never heard of anything like it before, just wouldn't use either of them.
> 
> 
> how bout Frazer Michael?
> 
> 7/10 love both names unsure if they sound right together
> 
> Harry James EdwardClick to expand...

9/10

I work in childcare and looked after a little boy called *Diamond*.


----------



## ProudMummyy

1/10 I really do not like the name Diamond, sounds more girls to me :\

Caelan Matthew Dean :)


----------



## hawalkden

5/10..

Hamish


----------



## miaplus2

9/10 love it!

morris hugo


----------



## firsttimer1

5/10 

George Aidan
or 
Edward Aidan
(please score both :flower: )


----------



## momof2wonderf

5/10 and 7/10

Micah Matthew


----------



## Mrs_T

5/10

Harry George or Toby something (?!)


----------



## bonjo808

4/10...maybe Harrison instead of Harry?

Athan Michael


----------



## JadeyB

bonjo808 said:


> 4/10...maybe Harrison instead of Harry?
> 
> Athan Michael

4/10

Sorry, I've never heard of it. Not sure how you would pronounce it, but im not keen the way I think I would pronounce it.

Jared Nicholas


----------



## bonjo808

JadeyB said:


> bonjo808 said:
> 
> 
> 4/10...maybe Harrison instead of Harry?
> 
> Athan Michael
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Sorry, I've never heard of it. Not sure how you would pronounce it, but im not keen the way I think I would pronounce it.
> 
> Jared NicholasClick to expand...

After posting I realized I don't really like it either :) I was pronouncing it A-than (long a sound)...trying to think of unusual A names for boys??


----------



## newaddition

9/10

London James


----------



## Kiki1993

7/10 - We both have James as a middle :thumbup:

Logan James Crawford (Crawford is surname)


----------



## Maid Marian

6/10

Thomas Stuart Millar


----------



## newaddition

kiki. I have a Logan David now so love the name David after my dad, James will be after father in law


----------



## Kiki1993

newaddition said:


> kiki. I have a Logan David now so love the name David after my dad, James will be after father in law

Aww :flower: Logan is a name me and OH fell in love with and James is my step dad who has raised me so we wanted to honour him :) I love the name Logan David ! 

10/10 .. David is my dads name and it would go well with our other name if we have 2 boys
Reece David Crawford but we don't want to honour the man that has ignored me most of his life :shrug:


----------



## LunaRose

Maid Marian said:


> 6/10
> 
> Thomas Stuart Millar

6/10 - Love Thomas, not so keen on Stuart.


Dylan Oliver


----------



## Arlee

6/10 - Love Thomas, not so keen on Stuart.


Dylan Oliver[/QUOTE]

8/10

*Julian Kael*


----------



## OliviaRae

7

Lincoln Pierce


----------



## ProudMummyy

4/10 I sort of like Lincoln but it just makes me think dark damp north town and I really don't like pierce

Ashley Matthew Dean and Ashley Harry Dean


----------



## hawalkden

10 :) 

Harrison Ivor


----------



## CanadaMom

9! 
i think Harrison is such a great name!

Owen Lucas


----------



## Nits

ThatGirl said:


> we have a beautiful girl name one so throught we'd have a handsome boy one
> 
> rate the name combo above then post one of your own
> 
> Benjamin Nathaniel Lewis

OK, I did't even read the whole thread. I saw that your picks are either Benjamin or Amelie, which were, kind of, our picks as well!!! (Amelia instead of Amelie) If it had been a boy, it'd been Benjamin Daniel (not that far from Benjamin Nathaniel).

You have good taste :haha:

Ok, thime to play the game

Owen Lucas: 6/10


my combo: Edmund Lorne


----------



## DnJ

4/10
Blake James


----------



## fidgets mammy

my son is finlay james, gets finn for short. i love his name. finlay means fair haired soldier and is gaelic. my hubby loves sebastian and tobias if our twins are boys. i also love joseph and oliver. harrison is cool. seth is too.


----------



## Sara22

5/10

Riley joseph


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 I really love the name Riley :)

Lucas David John


----------



## OliviaRae

8/10 very cute

Oliver Jax


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10!! :D love Oliver and Jax!

Isaac Thomas Dean


----------



## Sara22

6/10
Braiden James


----------



## TaraxSophia

8/10 i like it! :)
Benjamin Oscar


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10! :D

Lucas Joseph John


----------



## Kiki1993

ProudMummyy said:


> 9/10! :D
> 
> Lucas Joseph John

9/10 LOVE LUCAS!!

Uhm can I put multiples?

Logan James Crawford
Reece Alan Crawford
Riley Scott Crawford


----------



## xx Emily xx

Logan James - 10/10 - LOVE IT!!
Reece Alan - 2/10 (not a fan sorry)
Riley Scott - 7/10

Lucas James


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Theodore (Teddy) Alekzander


----------



## l.e.d.

6/10

Finn Patrick


----------



## l.e.d.

6/10
Finn Patrick


----------



## halo521

7/10

Gabriel Isaiah


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Harrison James


----------



## Shabutie

4

Myles Thomas


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 love Thomas as a middle name, not too keen on Myles though

Ollie Joseph


----------

